# Ein Neuer im Forum



## HWPH (14. Nov. 2005)

Hallo 
Erst habe ich im Gartententeich Forum viel gelesen, dann habe ich den Teich angelegt mit etwa 12000 ltr Wasser und kleinem Bachlauf. Nach der Einlaufzeit habe ich 8 Koi, einen Stör und einige Goldfische gekauft, die nach einem halben Jahr immer noch leben. Nächstes Jahr kommt noch ein Pflanzenteich dazu.
Eigentlich bin ich seit über 25 Jahre ein Meerwasseraquarianer mit einem 1000 ltr Aquarium. Hauptsächlich züchte ich Korallen.
Jetzt bin ich ja ein Rentner, und die beiden Hobbys werde ich schon unter einen Hut bringen. Ich hoffe, daß ich im Gartenteich Forum gut aufgehoben bin.
Gruß Heinz.


----------



## Doris (14. Nov. 2005)

Hallo Heinz

Als erstes ein herzliches Willkommen hier bei uns im Forum.

Wie ich sehe, gehörst auch du zu den Leuten, die nächstes Jahr ihren Teich erweitern  
Da du ja wie du schreibst, schon viel von uns (über uns) gelesen hast, wirst du sicherlich auch wissen, dass wir gar nicht  neugierig sind  

Hast du schon Bilder von deinem Teich und den Fischen?

Bin schon ganz gespannt


----------



## Annett (14. Nov. 2005)

Moin Heinz,

auch von meiner Seite: *Herzlich Willkommen* an Board. 

Ich denke Du bist bei uns sehr gut aufgehoben!
Wenn Fragen auftauchen.. einfach in der entsprechenden Kategorie stellen. ;-)

Viel Spaß beim Lesen, Planen und Bauen!


----------



## Dodi (14. Nov. 2005)

Hallo, Heinz!

Auch von mir ein _*herzliches Willkommen*_ im Forum!  

Hoffentlich können wir Dir helfen, falls Du Probleme haben solltest.

Auf jeden Fall freue ich mich - wie Doris - auch schon auf Bilder von Deinem Teich.


----------



## Thorsten (14. Nov. 2005)

Hallo Heinz,

auch von mir *Herzlich Willkommen* hier bei uns


----------



## HWPH (16. Nov. 2005)

Hallo.
Erst möchte ich mich für die nette Aufname im Forum bedanken. Photos von meinem Teich kann ich erst schicken, wenn mir einer zeigt wie das geht. Am Computer bin ich noch einer der null Ahnung hat.
Meinen Teich habe ich in einem ehemaligen Blumenbeet zirka 20qm mit einer 40cm hohen Mauer aus Natursteinen rundum. Von der Firma wo ich bis zu meiner Rente als Baggerführer gearbeitet habe, wurde mir kostenlos ein Bagger und ein Motorjapaner gestellt. Ich war so in meinem Element, daß ich am liebsten den ganzen Garten 2,-mtr tiefer gelegt hätte, wenn meine Familie einverstanden gewesen wäre. Jetzt darf ich nur noch einen kleinen Pflanzenteich bauen.
Ich lebe seit meiner Rente ein halbes Jahr in Deutschland und ein halbes Jahr in Mauritius, meine Frau stammt von der Insel. Dort haben wir ein Haus mit einem großen Grundstück. Meine Frau muß bis zur Rente noch vier Jahre arbeiten, ich bin fast immer allein auf der Insel und Bagger gibt es dort auch.
Auch in Mauritius kann ich im Forum lesen und mir viel Imput holen.
Gruß Heinz.


----------



## jochen (16. Nov. 2005)

Hallo Heinz !!!

Auch von mir Herzlich Willkommen....

Du hast einen Teich und wohnst ein halbes Jahr auf Mauritius ?????
was will man mehr.. :sunny:


----------



## Thorsten (16. Nov. 2005)

Hallo heinz,

schau mal *hier* , dort ist alles beschrieben wie das mit den Bildern funktioniert

Falls noch fragen sind einfach melden


----------

